# formatting mac



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a G3 Mac:

It had os8.1 installed, I tried installing Ubuntu, it installed, but it doesn't work - yaboot bootloader causes problems.

Anyhow, I now have os x 10.4 CD version which I'd like to install. The only problem is, I can't get the comp to boot the CD - via holding down "c" at start up. Is there anyway I can format it so yaboot is gone, and I can easily install OSX from boot cd?

Mac is way too different than PC in this regard.

Late,


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

To format an OS 8 system, boot from the OS 8 CD and go to Utilities folder. There's should be an app called drive set-up. There should be a choice in there for initialisation options. Choose the type of format u wish.

U probably know this already, but make sure the G3 can handle Tiger. Going from OS 8 to Tiger is a big jump, so make sure the specs can handle it. U will probably also need to update the firmware b4 u install X.


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

I know my G3 ibook could take OSX but I didn't think it was possible to jump from 8 to 10.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I don't know why your Mac won't boot from the DVD when you hold down the "C" key. It should. Sorry.



shiraz71 said:


> ...but I didn't think it was possible to jump from 8 to 10.


Why not? The computer doesn't care what OS you're using (as long as it is capable of running the OS, which a G3 ought be able to do).


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

VegasACF, I guess I had it in my head that with the way the old software updates of 8 and 9. 
Heck, I am still new to osx myself, I fought this kicking a screaming all the way. With that being said, I don't kknow what took me so long.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

The only reason why I am having problems booting CD's is because of the Yaboot bootloader which was installed as part of Ubuntu. It wont boot Ubuntu as it should. I Have tried booting the Ubuntu CD's so I can fix things up, but it hasn't worked. I haven't tried the OSX CD yet - I haven't got a copy yet. I am just concerned that it wouldn't boot. 

I would do it as Zoombini suggested, but OS8 was whiped when Ubuntu was installed.

Thanx anyway, I'll go get a copy and have a crack. I can't do much about firmware though... I'll just have to hope for the best!

Late,


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, I got the install CD, put it in and tried to boot it. Yaboot is being so stubborn though. It wont boot the CD. It says "Booting CDROM" then stops. So I tell it to again, then it scrolls the screen with some error message. Otherwise it just tries to boot Ubuntu - which it fails to do everytime for some reason and just stalls on some error screen with heaps of stuff that makes no sense.

Is there anyway of formating the boot partition at all? If it were a PC I would know, but stupid Mac is a whole nother damn world.

Late,


----------

